# Evolution or creationism?



## qiyue (Mar 29, 2011)

why do people believe in evolution when there's no proof, and dismiss creationism for the same reason,im not talking about changing the colour of a moth or selective breeding of dogs so they have floppy skin on there face, im talking about the development of higher forms of life from simpler forms (ex. tube worm becomes Amphioxus which becomes a bony fish which becomes an amphibian which becomes a reptile which becomes a mammal, etc. also includes biogenesis (living cells from nonliving reactants)


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't know : )


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

qiyue said:


> why do people believe in evolution when there's no proof, and dismiss creationism for the same reason,im not talking about changing the colour of a moth or selective breeding of dogs so they have floppy skin on there face, im talking about the development of higher forms of life from simpler forms (ex. tube worm becomes Amphioxus which becomes a bony fish which becomes an amphibian which becomes a reptile which becomes a mammal, etc. also includes biogenesis (living cells from nonliving reactants)


Because there is *quite a lot of proof* for evolution? 

The word "theory" is often misunderstood. 
It does not mean "wild guess".
It does not mean "hypothesis".
It does not mean "untested idea".

What it means is "The best explanation that explains the observable phenomena and has stood up to scientific testing." Gravity is a theory - and your feet are still sticking to the floor because of that theoretical force. Yes, scientists disagree about the precise MECHANISMS of evolution - is it gradual change, is it punctuated equilibrium, what role does hybridisation have - but that's not the same as disagreeing with evolution itself, because the process as a whole is well documented and supported by the evidence.

Biogenesis is NOT evolution - it's a separate issue. It's not specifically linked to evolution any more than believing in creation automagically means you believe in Anubis "just because he's a deity".

Oh, and I don't "believe" in evolution, any more than I "believe" in a table - facts don't require faith.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Evolution is a fact. The 'theory of evolution' attempts to explain how it happens. That's how science works. Do you not 'believe' in gravity? That's a 'theory' as well, yaknow.

As for creationism... There is no intelligence in nature. The urogenital system of the sheep is a perfect example AGAINST any sort of intelligent design as nothing could be stupider, honestly. A magical sky faerie poofing everything into existence on a whim is, frankly, absurd.

We have detailed fossils showing the evolution of the horse and whale. Every single fossil in existence is a 'transitional' form. We today are transitional forms.

Monotremes and marsupials are also some nice evidence for the pathway evolution. 

We have proof, now show us your proof for 'goddidit' and you may not use the bible. Good luck.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

qiyue said:


> why do people believe in evolution when there's no proof, and dismiss creationism for the same reason,im not talking about changing the colour of a moth or selective breeding of dogs so they have floppy skin on there face, im talking about the development of higher forms of life from simpler forms (ex. tube worm becomes Amphioxus which becomes a bony fish which becomes an amphibian which becomes a reptile which becomes a mammal, etc. also includes biogenesis (living cells from nonliving reactants)


Because the church of evilotionism has posioned people's minds and turned them away from God.


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

Because the age of religion is fading (at least in this country) and it is now the age of the geek. Specifically the science geek. There are also other reasons, such as the fact that the explanation for evolution makes sense, and the explanation for the existence of a creator seems to extend to "Oh, god was always there". 

I think anyone who claims to "know" one way or the other, is a bit of an arrogant so and so* to be honest. There is so much that we can't possibly ever know for certain. Some theories have been proven, others haven't. To be honest, I quite like the process of trying to work it out and would be a bit disappointed if we discovered we knew everything.

*edited because I remembered I wasn't on 18+


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what a first post....

:whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

qiyue said:


> why do people believe in evolution when there's no proof


which end are you talking out of?
the same stuff appears to be coming out of both


----------



## Mini_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

Because God said so


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mini_the_Minx said:


> Because God said so


Study Finds Religion May Be Heading for Extinction in Parts of World - FoxNews.com


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

qiyue said:


> why do people believe in evolution when there's no proof, and dismiss creationism for the same reason,im not talking about changing the colour of a moth or selective breeding of dogs so they have floppy skin on there face, im talking about the development of higher forms of life from simpler forms (ex. tube worm becomes Amphioxus which becomes a bony fish which becomes an amphibian which becomes a reptile which becomes a mammal, etc. also includes biogenesis (living cells from nonliving reactants)


Well first, If everything needs a creator, And it's said that god created everything, 
And something can not come from nothing. You tell me where something that is said to be as powerful as god came from ?.

There are many questions that will never be explained, and many gaps in info that will not be filled, 
But one thing is for sure, Nothing in this or any other galaxy was built by giant beings that look like us. 

For me the laryngeal nerve is proof enough of evolution.
*WARNING!! *AUTOPSY....
Dailymotion - Richard Dawkins Demonstrates Laryngeal Nerve of the Giraffe - a Tech & Science video

In giraffes the laryngeal nerve take such a unnecessary long rought, 
A creator wouldn't make such a foolish error, But evolution has to follow on the given path.

Here's evolutions reason why the laryngeal nerve took the rought it does.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

intelligent's is not necessarily a great thing to have for a life form in terms of survival. Bacteria have done very well and lived on the planet alot longer than we have or will. And most other animals get by just fine on instincts and nerves. Our own intelligence could well kill us all before we reach our prime and even kill the whole planet along with us. It's wrong to assume that the size of our brain and intelligence is evolutions greatest achievement.


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

In a few years another theory will have overtaken evolution, just as scientists keep changing their mind about what foods are good for you or what dinosaurs looked like.

A few centuries ago everyone had to obey their relgious leaders or get punished, now science theories have just replaced God and if you don't accept them you get ridiculed.

I am just cynical and trust nobody:devil:
























der
s told them


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

kirksandallchinchillas said:


> In a few years another theory will have overtaken evolution, just as scientists keep changing their mind about what foods are good for you or what dinosaurs looked like.


I doubt that another theory will overtake evolution entirely - although the finer points may be hashed out more completely, there just isn't an explanation that fits the existing facts (or any new ones turning up) any better than the one they've got.

Likewise, the changes to dinosaur appearance are because there are more facts appearing (like feather impressions around recently discovered fossils and even fossilised pigmentation for one little beastie). 

If science were faith-based, they'd _ignore _new facts to stick to their existing mythology.

In that respect, if evidence were ever presented for a different mechanism of species change that was testable and fit the facts even BETTER than evolution did, as a theory, although it'd be a proper paradigm shift a *scientist* would accept the change.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

god created bed bugs...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kirksandallchinchillas said:


> In a few years another theory will have overtaken evolution, just as scientists keep changing their mind about what foods are good for you or what dinosaurs looked like.
> 
> A few centuries ago everyone had to obey their relgious leaders or get punished, now science theories have just replaced God and if you don't accept them you get ridiculed.
> 
> ...


 
refinement is changing your mind?


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I think people don't believe in god so much these days because we as a race have far more knowledge than in the old day. Pretty much all known religions can be followed back by studying history to there point of origin and shown to be man made. We have access to far more information and scientific discovery's that prove the teachings of religion to be false, for example we know know for sure the universe was not created in 7 days by a man with a beard on a cloud etc. People in more developed places in the world now doubt in religion in the same was a growing child will start to doubt in santa because he observes evidence that santa is not landing on his roof and bring him gifts.In the same way educated people observe the world and universe around us and how it works and see that a mystical god is not present and things happen with out the need for a god.
However most science breaks down at the point of the big bang and my scientific thinking brain refuses to accept that the universe and exsistance just happend from nothing. I know effect follows cause and never the other way round, so I stay open to the idea of a creator of some kind, but don't blindly believe in religion and peoples explanations of what is basically unknowable.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

where's the evidence for creationism?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

SpiritSerpents said:


> Evolution is a fact. The 'theory of evolution' attempts to explain how it happens. That's how science works. Do you not 'believe' in gravity? That's a 'theory' as well, yaknow.
> 
> As for creationism... There is no intelligence in nature. The urogenital system of the sheep is a perfect example AGAINST any sort of intelligent design as nothing could be stupider, honestly. A magical sky faerie poofing everything into existence on a whim is, frankly, absurd.
> 
> ...


Havn't you heard? God put fossils there to test our faith! :lol2:


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

I believe in infinity. Therefore nothing needs to have been created or started. I don't claim to understand it all (apart from when I've been at the hallucinogenics), but, as Gazz said, something can't come from nothing, which in some ways means neither creationism nor the big bang theory make sense to me.

Everything is constantly changing, in cycles (or perhaps spirals), and I imagine much of nature, in our world and the rest of the universe, works in much the same way.

Perhaps we are mere amoebas to some other type of being that is so big we can't even comprehend it. That's probably infinite too. If aliens exist, our solar system and galaxy are probably bits of debris floating in it's eye. 

This thread is making me feel a bit weird.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

there are many creation stories... evolution is just one of them...


----------



## snake5007 (Apr 13, 2008)

SilverSteno said:


> image


 
I was gonna say, but you beat me to it. What a can of worms, and in his first post, too.:lol2:


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd be surprised if it wasn't a sockpuppet to be honest. It's not particularly controversial, but this is one topic a lot of people feel quite strongly about, and most people have an opinion. And maybe he didn't want to out himself as a Christian on his regular profile. They still get stoned around some parts, yanno


----------



## snake5007 (Apr 13, 2008)

Tadashii said:


> I'd be surprised if it wasn't a sockpuppet to be honest. It's not particularly controversial, but this is one topic a lot of people feel quite strongly about, and most people have an opinion. And maybe he didn't want to out himself as a Christian on his regular profile. They still get stoned around some parts, yanno


I'm a christian and I also get stoned once in a while, so he should feel at home a bit now, lol.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Tadashii said:


> I'd be surprised if it wasn't a sockpuppet to be honest. It's not particularly controversial, but this is one topic a lot of people feel quite strongly about, and most people have an opinion. And maybe he didn't want to out himself as a Christian on his regular profile. They still get stoned around some parts, yanno


More fun to feed them to lions in the colosseum


----------

